# 1999 AUDI A6 QUATTRO SILVER, 120k, $3600 Buffalo NY



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, selling my 1999 AUDI A6 Quattro, the car has 120k miles,its Silver color, V6 2.8l engine, Automatic, ABS, Traction controll, Black Leather, Front and Back heated seats, wood trip, sunroof, all power, cd changer, and tons of more features. everything works 100%. The car has a clean title, currently on the road as i drive it to work everyday, very reliable and has been maintaned regularly and has just recently been inspected. The blue book value on the car is $6900, the reason i have it so low is i got into a little fender bender, nothing major just the bumper needs to get fixed and a headlight, but its totally drivable the way the car is. I need money at the moment and bought a motorcycle so im trying to save money on gas and insurance. I dont have the money to fix the car so my loss is your gain. First person that brings me $3500 cash has her, this deal wont last so call me at **716 **650 8070 , i wont accept anything lower then $3500 so dont even bother lowballing me.


----------



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Bump $3100 takes her


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Classifieds


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Asking alot for a littl
e"fender" bender


----------

